# Grundlage für Bluetooth



## 0din (29. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin im mom dabei raus zu finden wie ich mit dem lappi ne BT verbindung mit anderen geräten machen kann.

Nur ich stehe vor leichten verständnis problemen...
z.Z. arbeite ich mit dem J2ME aber das is bei mir wieder ne komplett eigene entwicklungsumgebung un vorallem kann ich kein einfachen java projekt erstellen sondern nur sonderbare projektsachen für handys.
Google is befragt aber da gibts keine verständlichen tuts.

Nun die frage, wie arbeite ich mit BT in Eclipse?
Wie mache ich am einfachsten die verbindung?


----------



## ARadauer (29. Dez 2009)

ich hab das zwar jetzt schon 3 jahre nicht mehr gemacht aber...


> aber das is bei mir wieder ne komplett eigene entwicklungsumgebung


für eclipse gibt es da schon was DSDP  -  Mobile Tools for Java   (MTJ)   Home Page

Ich habe da mal eine Arbeit zu dem Thema geschrieben, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dir das hilft, aber schreib mir eine pm dan schick ich sie dir...


----------



## 0din (29. Dez 2009)

ich hab dir ma ne pm geschickt
sieht bis nu gut aus aber ich find dazu leider keinen bsp.code oder ne api mit der ich was kann.


----------



## 0din (4. Jan 2010)

Herzlichen dank

is wirklich ma ne nette arbeit  vorallem alles was man schon immer wissen wollte (un teilweise was man nicht wissen muss) auf einem pdf

den code hab ich mir no net genauer angeschaut aber schon ne kleine frage, is ne .jar nötig um in eclipse mit BT arbeitn zu können? Das würde die fehlermeldungen erklären 

*EDIT:*
Hab nun BlueCove drauf un das erste prog erkennt BT-Geräte in der nähe... eig. sollte sich auch ne verbindung machen lassen... nur eine Sache verstehe ich überhaupt nicht... Was macht man bzw woher nimmt man ne *UUID*?


----------



## 0din (7. Jan 2010)

Ich leg das ganze erstmal auf die seite... das ganze service gesuche bzw. die verbindung zu nem gerät is mir no merklich zu hoch...

aber danke für die hilfe


----------



## KYL3R (15. Nov 2010)

kann ich auch ne PM bekommen ? Bin noch am einarbeiten in BT und brauch n paar Anstößte und tipps, oder mal was funktionierendes, an dem ich mich orientieren und was lernen kann.


----------

